# Suche über Google funktioniert nicht mehr



## wal (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dies der richtige Bereich ist, aber einen besseren habe ich momentan nicht gefunden.

Also, wo liegt das Problem:
Egal ob ich Opera, IE, Firefox oder Netscape benutze, ich kann Google nicht nutzen. Und da ist es auch egal, ob ich die .de oder .com Seite benutzen möchte.

Ich gebe http://www.google.de ein und komme auf die erste Seite. Doch sobald ich ein Wort in den Suchbegriff eingebe und auf den Suchen-Button klicke, erhalte ich ein 404er - File not found.     :suspekt:  :suspekt: 

In der Statuslieste steht dann: http://www.google.de/# - und nichts weiter!!

Auch habe ich mich schon mal unter einem anderen Profil angemeldet etc. hat leider auch nicht gebracht. Dann habe ich die Google-Desktop-Suchemaschine aus lauter Verzweifelung installiert und wieder deinstalliert in der Hoffnung eventuell ein paar Einträge wieder gerade zu ziehen ... aber leider auch da kein Erfolg!

So, nun merke ich, wie ich mich doch schon an Google gewöhnt habe ... ausserdem kann ich ja so auch nicht mehr dem schönen Google-Smile (  ) folgen, der dann eventuell in diversen Threads steht!!    

Vielleicht hat jemand ja noch einen Ratschlag oder weiss wie ich dieses miese kleine Problem wegbekommen kann ... wäre super!

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab...


----------



## Tobias K. (27. Juli 2005)

moin


Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das du das Problem jetzt nicht mehr hast?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

